# laptop WiFi card



## savithk (Nov 17, 2015)

guys i need your help.....i have a Samsung NP-RV411-S02IN laptop  windows 7 Home licence version its a 2011 model....Windows 10 can't be installed (Stucks on Windows Logo on restart of installation) because  Broadcom WiFi card not supporting ....i search google i found some info ....i need to replace  Broadcom WiFi card .....with some another WiFi card .....please guide me which wifi card compatible with  Samsung NP-RV411-S02IN laptop....please reply


----------



## Stormbringer (Nov 17, 2015)

You are better off buying an external wifi adapter. Because few laptop manufactures(Ex Lenovo,Dell) blacklist wifi cards on the BIOS level.So that the laptop users have to buy the compatible card from the manufacturer itself.Also are you sure the Windows 10 installation issue due to the wifi card ? My cousin's dell laptop's wifi is not working(driver issue) yet he was able to upgrade to Windows 10.


----------

